# Verbindung zu Switch funktioniert nicht, bei Router schon??!!



## ultra-pillum (18. März 2011)

Also folgendes Problem: Wir machen grad ne lan (xD) und haben natürlich alle fein säuberlich über ne switch n netzwerk hergestellt, folgendes Problem : Bei mir funktioniert zwar die verbindung wenn ich direkt am router bin aber nicht über die switch :o bitte also dringend um hilfe!


----------



## inzpekta (18. März 2011)

Schau mal ins Netzwerk und Freigabecenter. Steht da die Parkbank? Dann interessiert mich die Lösung auch... Hab ein ähnliches Problem. Win 7 erkennt den Switch als öffentliches Netzwerk und setzt entsprechend die Sicherheit rauf. Nur das in den Home Versionen die Dienste zum umstellen nicht erreichbar sind. Welches Windows hast Du denn?


----------



## Operator (18. März 2011)

schließ den router auch an den switch an hast du dir ne eigene Ip adresse festgelegt oder bekommst du die vom router(dhcp)
Du kannsst das das einstellen ob du das als öffentliches netzwerk oder als privates haben willst


----------



## Jimini (19. März 2011)

Ist die IP-Adresse fest zugewiesen oder wird die via DHCP zugeteilt? Führe mal bitte "cmd" aus und poste die Ausgabe von "ipconfig /all".

MfG Jimini

P.S.: bei "Schau mal ins Netzwerk und Freigabecenter. Steht da die Parkbank?" musste ich schmunzeln. DAS ist die Netzwerkverwaltung unter Windows?


----------

